

An Introduction To DotA – A Beginner/ Noob’s Guide - sabergeek
http://www.upcomingtechnology.org/2011/08/dota-beginners-guide/

======
joshu
There really ought to be a flag when a user posts a site that is the same site
as the majority of their submissions.

For example, all of OP's submissions are to the same site.

It doesn't always happen but self-posting seems to be associated with low-
quality articles.

This one on particular was not very good.

Tl;dr: flagged.

